# Need one for an offshore charter this Monday



## jstein2015 (Apr 1, 2013)

We are going on the Reel Satisfaction charter boat out of surfside marina. We are heading out 60-80 miles. It is $250 per person, please pm me if you are interested.


----------



## jstein2015 (Apr 1, 2013)

There is actually room for 2 more


----------

